# Murals on my old wall



## JuneJosh (Nov 10, 2011)

Let me first start by saying that I am diagnosed schizoaffective, and at the time of these murals was off my medication. The murals were my 2nd attempt at painting and were done 3 years ago. The overall theme was to catch a dream, but it ended up being a collagish frustration of combating ideas that I ended up redoing 3 times, and never finished. Anyways take a look. They are in order of painting.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! I really really like that first one. The colors are so vibrant!!!


----------



## JuneJosh (Nov 10, 2011)

*Thank you*

The first one was a combination of me being off my medication and the recent break up of my girlfriend. I see many things when I look at it. One thing I see is a rose; along with part of an arm holding the world. While I loved the girl that I broke up with there was another in my life that I hold above all others. Their eyes are both in the mural. So to me, at least, it is as if I am saying I will give you the world and a rose at the same time. = ) Two for one bargain, most women would jump at the chance. It is like shopping. Haha = )


----------

